# The Missing Links



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

I think our needs start in the back court. We need a better option at the 2. I like Bogans and Evans as reserves, but as starters they're both mediocre, and even if we're just looking for great defenders at SG, neither of them really fits the bill.

Our PG situation is iffy. I like Nelson more as a spark off the bench. Dooling and Arroyo are both solid backups, but like Bogans and Evans, they're really nothing we can hang our hats on.

A pass first PG (Calderon, I pray for you), and a better starting SG (I wish we could get Monta Ellis, but that's not going to be possible), and we would be stacked.

But, Calderon and Ellis are not really realistic for us. I still hope we can get players who are solid enough, though. We do need just a couple more upgrades before we start slapping the East around. I mean, we're not really far away. We're very young, and Boston and Detroit are both aging by the day.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

to be honest i don't know if we need to bring in anyone else to become a powerhouse...

Maggette could happen, but livingston and wilcox aren't going anywhere...


the only reason that so many writers and reporters consider Cleveland a more "legitimate" contender is because they were able to pull off the miracle last year and everyone will just assume that with another year under Bron's belt, they are the better team. Truth is we have a much more complete team than Cleveland and i think that we are close to Boston and in a couple years will have a better core as they are relying on their old superstars to make a run this year.


obviously we will need to add a piece here and there, but for the most part i think that the only missing link is experience. The team has gotten progressively better together for the past 3 seasons or so and i think everything is coming together and it's only a matter of time before these guys build more chemistry and grow together to become a perennial powerhouse. just imagine if we had Tony all season...


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

You guys would be legit if you had Vince instead of Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^For a team that wants to contend, why would you wany any of those guys?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Stay away from Ricky & Steve. You want to win...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Ricky and Steve-DISASTER!

I hope we can get A.Jamison this offseason, it is at least realistic. Maggette, Ellis and other young and productive players are out of our price range. If we want to get quaility players then we have to trade Turk (no one will take Rashard), hopefully with Jameer, in order to get rid of his bad contract.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd look at a play-maker at the one. They don't need to be as lock-down as Keeyon, but defense is nice. A productive athletic 4/5 to pair with Dwight. An potentially a slasher that can get to the line, Corey Maggette.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> I was just browsing and there are going to alot of solid unrestricted free agents this summer. we should definately be able to land somebody good.....Just curious, what do u guys think of Ricky Davis or Steve Francis at SG?



No and hell no.

I'd much rather see what JJ can do at SG than play one of those two boneheads.

I think we need to take a shot at a SG in the draft. And if possible make a move for another later pick, maybe 2nd round, and snag Mario Chalmers. I think that kid is going to be a real solid pro. PG/SG combo.


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

arhie said:


> You guys would be legit if you had Vince instead of Rashard Lewis.


No we wouldnt. That would be a disaster if we had Vicne instead of Rashard. Vince is old and cant do what he used to do, he dosent bring the same thing to the court every night like Rashard does. What we need to do to become a championship caliber team is to beat everyone in the playoffs. We just need to do what this team is built to do and that is win. We have all the right pieces, we just need to dumb down the dumb mistakes and make sure we play some sorta defense.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

I think for magic to be sweet

is that they need a two man pg

a great back up

like a jameer and conley or someone better

magic would be good


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Get a real power forward. You will NOT win a championship with Rashard or Hedo playing PF.

As much as I love Hedo, and I'm sure all of you do too, would it not make the most sense to trade him this offseason? I mean his value is probably at the highest it will ever go, and no one will want Rashard and his ginarmous contract. You could get a really good PG or PF for Hedo.

Just my 2 cents. I fully expect to get flamed for suggesting that, lol.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

a backup SF is about the easiest position to fill, that shouldn't be a concern. Also Turkoglu will demand at least 8 mil a year, that's way too much money to pay for a backup.

I think how Magic does in the playoffs will determine whether one of them gets moved. I don't think Magic get out of the East with this frontline and if you watched the Western playoff games, Orlando would have no chance going up against the beasts from the West.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

So you don't want to trade Hedo, because you'd be left without a backup small forward? LOL.

Mine as well pass up on the borderline star SG/PF you could get for Hedo so you can fill up that all important backup small forward spot.

And yeah Rashard is making ridiculous money, and Hedo will get 8-10 a year.. Thats like 30 million on one position. Good luck with that.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> a backup SF is about the easiest position to fill, that shouldn't be a concern. Also Turkoglu will demand at least 8 mil a year, that's way too much money to pay for a backup.
> 
> I think how Magic does in the playoffs will determine whether one of them gets moved. I don't think Magic get out of the East with this frontline and if you watched the Western playoff games, Orlando would have no chance going up against the beasts from the West.



Since when is Hedo a backup SF? Orlando wouldn't be anywhere near where they are right now without Hedo. Outside of Dwight he was easily Orlando's best and most consistent player this year. And took over a lot of the ball-handling responsibilities from our PGs.

Otis will have some tough choices. Rashard can't be traded. But can Shard or Hedo play SG in order to bring in a "real" PF? And do we really need a real PF? 

Some logics would say trade Hedo since he is valuable right now and possibly won't duplciate this season ... but IMO that would be a big mistake to trade him just to put together a more "traditional" lineup ... and if he is traded everyone will see that next year when our offense drops and our turnovers increase.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

JNice said:


> Since when is Hedo a backup SF? Orlando wouldn't be anywhere near where they are right now without Hedo. Outside of Dwight he was easily Orlando's best and most consistent player this year. And took over a lot of the ball-handling responsibilities from our PGs.
> 
> Otis will have some tough choices. Rashard can't be traded. But can Shard or Hedo play SG in order to bring in a "real" PF? And do we really need a real PF?
> 
> Some logics would say trade Hedo since he is valuable right now and possibly won't duplciate this season ... but IMO that would be a big mistake to trade him just to put together a more "traditional" lineup ... and if he is traded everyone will see that next year when our offense drops and our turnovers increase.


I said that as an response to this



Blue Magic said:


> I have thought about this. If we trade Hedo, then who will back up Rashard once we get that "true" PF?? We will have one real SF on the roster w/ NO backup . So why trade Hedo when we can just work with what we have and add depth through the draft to solve our weaknesses. Add in Battie, Vazques(hopefully next year), a good free agent, and a draft pick and we could be legit contenders as early as next year. Hedo has a very reasonable contract, an outstanding skill set, and is our biggest playmaker but we should trade him?? Get outta here. I like the chemistry we have right now and our management would be stupid break that up.


Of course the Magic wouldn't be where they are right now without Hedo, but can they go where they want to go with Hedo and Lewis? That's the question right now.

As I said, whether or not either one of them will be moved will determine on this year's playoffs. If it becomes clear that Orlando's frontline just isn't tough enough to compete with Boston and Detroit, then it's not a bad idea to trade Hedo when his value is high.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Fran Vazquez


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> Are you kidding me man....your acting like Hedo is bum. He is an allstar caliber player and it we be hard for us to get equal value for him in the first place. both him and 'Shard are versatile so between them they can switch up and play the 1,2,3 or 4......If we trade Hedo for a pure PF, that leaves us with two guys who can play two positions between them as opposed to Hedo who can play 4. I'll keep Hedo "the mismatch nightmare", thank you.


Whooa, I never said or implyed that Hedo was a bum. I like Hedo. I'd keep him over Rashard Lewis all day, if Rashard didn't have that ridiculously unmoveable contract. 

I'm just saying, I don't think you can win a title, or even go very far with one of those guys as your PF.. 

I mean _ideally_ you'd move Rashard for a really good PG/SG.. then sign a guy like Haslem (not even sure if he's a free agent, just an example).. But his contract is just too ridiculous to move him.. So Hedo is the only really good trade bait you have.. Not JJ Reddick, which could fetch you Darrick Martins rights, if your lucky.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I think SVG should use Hedo as SG, he played a lot SG in San Antonio...Sometimes Lewis can play 2 as well...I dream about getting Jamison and start him at 4, then we could move Hedo to 2 and Lewis would play his natural position. And yes, i am dreaming about Jamison, because it looks like he would agree for a pay cut to play for a contending team and we can sign him for MLE...


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

bigbabyjesus said:


> Whooa, I never said or implyed that Hedo was a bum. I like Hedo. I'd keep him over Rashard Lewis all day, if Rashard didn't have that ridiculously unmoveable contract.
> 
> I'm just saying, I don't think you can win a title, or even go very far with one of those guys as your PF..
> 
> I mean _ideally_ you'd move Rashard for a really good PG/SG.. then sign a guy like Haslem (not even sure if he's a free agent, just an example).. But his contract is just too ridiculous to move him.. So Hedo is the only really good trade bait you have.. Not JJ Reddick, which could fetch you Darrick Martins rights, if your lucky.


Well ya know man, its obviously working so far.
We dont need another star big man, Dwight can take care of most of that.
With our style of offense, we need lean, athletic, shooters.
And I'm thinking Rashard at PF fits that perfectly.
We dont need to get rid of Hedo. That would be absolutely pointless.

How about, We'll give you Hedo for Bosh!!
Sound like a plan buddy? =/


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If the Magic can get Fran Vazquez to come over for the 2008/2009 season they will be close....very close to being able to take the East. He would provide a great back-up 4/5 for a season or two and then a starter after that. He makes free throws, has great length and good athletic ability. He has show a 12-14 foot jumper as well. He wouls give the team some great flexibility with players being able to play multiple positions.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I think getting Mike Miller back to start at the 2 could help you guys. It wouldn't be the biggest move in the world but it would definitely help.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

why do we need another SF in Mike Miller???


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

but he is more 3 than 2, if to think like you then Hedo and Rashard also can play 2...no, we don't need Mike Miller, or any other SF, we need to improve our frontcourt and bring one good veteran PG...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*If we Trade Hedo for a PF I think we're taking 1 step foward and two steps back. *


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I am not saying we should trade Turk for PF, I am just against adding Mike Miller to the team which already has two good SFs in Turk and Rashard...


----------

